# CH-124 Sea King over Ottawa Friday June 15



## Walt (16 Jun 2018)

Hello All,

I witnessed a rare sight yesterday. What I think was a Sea King flew over me while at work, heading south west (perhaps to Petawawa?). Colours were light grey with red/orange on the nose, and a stripe on the tail boom. Can anyone offer insight? Thanks!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Jun 2018)

Sure. It was CH124 417 enroute from Shearwater (via the Great Lakes Airshow, this weekend) to Pat Bay BC. It will spend the rest of its service life with 443 Sqn.

It has been repainted to original RCN colours, in order to commemorate the final year of service of the Sea King in Canada. The fleet retires 31 Dec of this year.


----------



## Walt (16 Jun 2018)

Thank you SKT! I think the last time I saw an SK "out of water" was at the Hamilton Air Show when I was an Air Cadet back in the late 70s early 80s.


----------



## Baz (16 Jun 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Sure. It was CH124 417 enroute from Shearwater (via the Great Lakes Airshow, this weekend) to Pat Bay BC. It will spend the rest of its service life with 443 Sqn.
> 
> It has been repainted to original RCN colours, in order to commemorate the final year of service of the Sea King in Canada. The fleet retires 31 Dec of this year.



Here is a picture of it departing Shearwater, courtesy of the Sea King Retirement Facebook page.  People there have veen keeping track of it as it makes it's way West (including SeaKingTacco based on the comments).


----------



## FSTO (16 Jun 2018)

Beautiful sight to see.


----------



## Baz (16 Jun 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Beautiful sight to see.



It is... however it may be that the only two aircraft being put in museums will be in the old RCN colors. In a way that's too bad because a lot of us weren't in the RCN.


----------



## FSTO (16 Jun 2018)

Baz said:
			
		

> It is... however it may be that the only two aircraft being put in museums will be in the old RCN colors. In a way that's too bad because a lot of us weren't in the RCN.



But their raison d'etre was the naval environment and if not for the childish thoughts of a deranged former corporal the Sea Kings would have remained in RCN colours.


----------



## Baz (16 Jun 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> But their raison d'etre was the naval environment and if not for the childish thoughts of a deranged former corporal the Sea Kings would have remained in RCN colours.



I agree with that... I think we would have been better off if we were Fleet Air Arm.  Don't kid yourself, we would still have been disticntively air, but would have kept our Naval roots.  It wouldn't have been a valhala though... I'm sure the Navy would have ignored us in favour of the fleet just as much as the Air Force did.

But that's not what happened.  There are more people in the community who were associated with the current paint scheme then the RCN one.  As well, the Wing is busy  and doesn't necessarily have the time to set aside current artifacts.  So it *may* be the case that the last years of the Sea King get overshadowed by the RCN years and the first Persian Gulf War.

Only time will tell...

Editted to add: I'm not suggesting that the two that have been painted in RCN colors shouldn't be.  In 2010ish there was a plan that the Shearwater Museum would get two: 401 as close to possible to the original config, and one of the last tails as close as possible to the final config.  That makes sense to me but it seems has been overcome by events...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jun 2018)

It flew over CFB Kingston and RMC yesterday morning (Friday). I thought I was seeing things at first!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Jun 2018)

Baz said:
			
		

> I agree with that... I think we would have been better off if we were Fleet Air Arm.  Don't kid yourself, we would still have been disticntively air, but would have kept our Naval roots.  It wouldn't have been a valhala though... I'm sure the Navy would have ignored us in favour of the fleet just as much as the Air Force did.
> 
> But that's not what happened.  There are more people in the community who were associated with the current paint scheme then the RCN one.  As well, the Wing is busy  and doesn't necessarily have the time to set aside current artifacts.  So it *may* be the case that the last years of the Sea King get overshadowed by the RCN years and the first Persian Gulf War.
> 
> ...



Baz, 

For what it is worth- I know people on the Sea King Retirement Committee and I know that they are committed to equally celebrating all 55 years of Sea Kings in Canada. I hope that you (and many, many others) can see your way clear to attend the retirement ceremonies in Victoria 30 Nov-01 Dec 18.

Get your tickets at www.skr18.ca


----------



## YZT580 (16 Jun 2018)

Looks a whole bunch better than I did at 55


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jun 2018)

From YOW and I can confirm the STINGER 17 looked great!  Even better than STINGER 06 that you showed me around, SKT, last time you passed through YOW.  Great job to all those in the Fleet Air Arm (by name, or in spirit) who have kept these amazing machines flying over the years. 

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Jun 2018)

Flying over West Kelowna, BC at 1725 local?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Aug 2018)

Irony would be engine failure causing a crash that takes out the whole Liberal defense committee members


----------

